# d'après



## pbartual

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar con esta frase:

 C’est au XII° siècle que les états musulmans s’implantent sur la côte et dans les îles, *d’après la tradition sous l’impulsion des Chirazis*, des Perses et des Arabes sunnites venus à partir des côtes de l’Arabie.

Lo único que he encontrado es "según el impulso de los shirazís"... pero no le veo ningún sentido... ¿Podría ser "después de"? Pero eso de "el impulso" no lo tengo yo muy claro...

Agradeceré cualquier ayuda...


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
No : tienes razón con "según" pero a mi parecer, hauy que cortar la frase de otro modo
C’est au XII° siècle que les états musulmans s’implantent sur la côte et dans les îles, * sous l’impulsion des Chirazis*, des Perses et des Arabes sunnites venus à partir des côtes de l’Arabie, *d’après la tradition*

y el sentido queda claro

en el siglo XII los estados musulmanes se instalan.
le tradición dice que los impulsaron los ... venidos desde las costa de arabia

al menos así lo entiendo
espera más pareceres


----------



## pbartual

Veo que nadie se ha animado a contestar  después de leerte, yo también creo que es cuestión de cortar la frase por otro sitio... a ver qué sale de todo esto xDDD 

gracias!!


----------



## Da An

Hola

¡Has atinado al blanco, Josep! La frase francesa hubiera podido ser mejor construida y, por lo tanto, más clara.

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Pbartual,

¿Te contesta josepbadalona y aún te quejas de que nadie lo ha hecho?

No estoy tan segura de que "según la tradición" esté mal colocado. 

¿A qué se refiere este "d'après la tradition" y qué quiere decir?

- ¿los árabes solían ocupar las islas y las costas cuando invadían un lugar?
(según la costumbre)
- ¿Dice la tradición que fue bajo el impulso de los...?

No me queda nada claro.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Scipiona

"D'après la tradition..." podría ser "de acuerdo con la tradición impulsada por los...".


----------



## Morion

Pues a mi la frase no me parece tan incoherente, solo le falta una coma para mi gusto y quedaría así: ... los musulmanes se instalan en la costa y en las islas, según la tradición, bajo el impulso de..... o también de acuerdo con la tradición, a mi me parece una explicación y por tanto entre comas se entiende mejor. No sé, al leerla no me ha parecido tan incoherente al primer vistazo.


----------



## Morion

Morion said:


> Pues a mi la frase no me parece tan incoherente, solo le falta una coma para mi gusto y quedaría así: ... los musulmanes se instalan en la costa y en las islas, según la tradición, bajo el impulso de..... o también de acuerdo con la tradición, a mi me parece una explicación y por tanto entre comas se entiende mejor. No sé, al leerla no me ha parecido tan incoherente al primer vistazo.


También puede ser: siguiendo la tradición


----------



## yserien

Creo que hay una muy pequeña diferencia entre según y siguiendo. 
Según la tradición ,para mi tiene el sentido de evocar, ofrecer,señalar el punto de vista de otros.
Siguiendo la tradición ,para mi tiene el sentido de aceptar,hacer como propias las ideas o mensajes de otros.
El francés "d'après" se traduce más exactamente en español como "según" que como "siguiendo"


----------



## pbartual

Muchisisisimas gracias a todos!! Al final cambié la coma de sitio.... más o menos xD



Gévy said:


> Pbartual, ¿Te contesta josepbadalona y aún te quejas de que nadie lo ha hecho?



No me he quejado... creía que "" dejaba claro que era una broma  (con este emoticono también pretendo dejar ver que no lo estoy diciendo a malas )


----------



## Morion

yserien said:


> Creo que hay una muy pequeña diferencia entre según y siguiendo.
> Según la tradición ,para mi tiene el sentido de evocar, ofrecer,señalar el punto de vista de otros.
> Siguiendo la tradición ,para mi tiene el sentido de aceptar,hacer como propias las ideas o mensajes de otros.
> El francés "d'après" se traduce más exactamente en español como "según" que como "siguiendo"


hola,
no es por llevarte la contraria Yserien pero me temo que en este caso _según_ y _siguiendo _son lo mismo. 
La locución _d'après_ tiene las dos acepciones: _selon et suivant_
Si te pones a darle vueltas puedes llegar a hacer la distinción que mencionas, pero sucede lo mismo a la inversa, si te pones a darle vueltas el significado resulta ser el mismo. En este caso concreto da lo mismo una que otra, tienen el mismo significado. En otro contexto sí habría que tener en cuenta esta distinción que señalas.
En fin, todo esto es solo mi opinión, claro. 
Saludos,


----------



## yserien

Seré claro. Si digo" según la tradición" quiero decir que la tradición es la fuente según la cual ocurrió ésto o lo otro.
Sí digo "siguiendo la tradición" quiero decir quiero decir que alguien invadió costas e islas tal cómo se venía haciendo normalmente. 
En el primer apartado coincido con TODOS los foreros.


----------



## Morion

yserien said:


> Seré claro. Si digo" según la tradición" quiero decir que la tradición es la fuente según la cual ocurrió ésto o lo otro.
> Sí digo "siguiendo la tradición" quiero decir quiero decir que alguien invadió costas e islas tal cómo se venía haciendo normalmente.
> En el primer apartado coincido con TODOS los foreros.


Perdona mi testarudez yserien, pero según la tradición no solo quiere decir que es la fuente según la cual ocurrió algo. Ejemplo: Estoy haciendo un cocido según la tradición musulmana. Podrá estar mejor o pero dicho pero es correcto y significa que : estoy cocinando mi cocido siguiendo la tradición musulmana, es decir, al uso de los musulmanes(sin carne de cerdo, etc, etc)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

J´ai bien l´impression que vous dites la même chose Yserien et Morion:
- d´après la tradition = comme de coutume (como es costumbre)
- d´après la tradition = comme le *dicte* la tradition (como lo *quiere* la costumbre)
¿No?  

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Morion

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> J´ai bien l´impression que vous dites la même chose Yserien et Morion:
> - d´après la tradition = comme de coutume (como es costumbre)
> - d´après la tradition = comme le *dicte* la tradition (como lo *quiere* la costumbre)
> ¿No?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


Pues sí, es lo que le decía 4 post más arriba, que si te pones a darle vueltas es lo mismo pero por lo visto ya no hablabamos d'après si no de selon et suivant, creo, porque me parece que me estoy perdiendo ya.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...



> me parece que me estoy perdiendo ya.


 
Nada de eso, muy al contrario, me parece a mí.

La diferencia es muy sútil por eso es complicado explicarla pero creo que todos la hemos pillado.
En los dos casos seguimos la costumbre/tradition: en una es considerada como un mandato y en otro es una mero hábito que no tiene valor de ley.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pbartual

madre mía, si que ha dado vueltas esto... gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones!!


----------



## johnal16

*d’après la tradition sous l’impulsion des Chirazis*

*quiere decir :  "Según la tradición bajo el impulso de los Chirazis"*


----------



## WUPPIE

Han pasado tres años, y la pregunta de PBartual está ya caducada, pero leyéndolo todo, me viene así de sencilla la traducción, sin quitar comas de sitio, respetandola (para no ser traditori):
"En el siglo XII los estados musulmanes se establecen en la costa, según la tradición bajo el empuje de los Shirazis," etc. El "según la tradición" está diciendo que lo hicieron porque los Shirazies les "empujaron-impulsaron", es la tradición la que re fiere eso.
Creo que Johnal16 lo dijo al final del hilo, aunque es bueno verlo con toda la frase.
LLego muy tarde pero entonces aún no había nacido (aquí).
Saludos
wuppie


----------

